
Apple, in Refusing Backdoor Access to Data, May Face Fines - kushti
http://www.zdnet.com/article/apple-in-refusing-backdoor-access-to-data-faces-huge-fines/
======
dmfdmf
I hope the company decides to close rather than cave in to government demands
for mass surveillance. Sometimes doing the right thing is hard to do.

